# Lance Armstrong: ruined everything



## Bluenote (Oct 28, 2012)

How Lance Armstrong ruined everything, by David Doherty. 

So, do you agree or disagree? Discuss 

YouTube


----------



## mcfly (Feb 19, 2004)

i dont think it was just lance that ruined everything...everyone was doping then and every team had a doping plan..look at the dutch cyclist that came out, rammusen and boogard...its just that they didnt win 7 tours...


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

mcfly said:


> i dont think it was just lance that ruined everything...everyone was doping then and every team had a doping plan..look at the dutch cyclist that came out, rammusen and boogard...its just that they didnt win 7 tours...


That kind of talk makes ya a sympathizer with a synthasizer in this neck of the woods.


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

He screwed things up with his kids and and is now suffering deserved public humiliation, but no, he's not solely responsible for where pro cycling is now. He's just the pointy end of a very sh!tty stick. And it's a really long stick.


----------



## mcfly (Feb 19, 2004)

now that i will agree to...just to say it was all him that ruined cycling...put the blame on all the teams that you had to perform and if you didnt then they got rid of you!!


----------



## Bluenote (Oct 28, 2012)

Ummh... Did any if you actually watch the video?


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Bluenote said:


> Ummh... Did any if you actually watch the video?


Unable to on work computer. It wanted to launch Windows Media Player.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jul 22, 2007)

I couldn't open it either.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jul 22, 2007)

Figured it out. Priceless...


----------



## Bluenote (Oct 28, 2012)

Maybe this link will work better.


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

Bluenote said:


> Ummh... Did any if you actually watch the video?


Yeah, your standard Edinburgh Festival comedian. Not laugh out loud funny if you are a doping forum regular. I wonder if he lurks here...


----------



## Bluenote (Oct 28, 2012)

sir duke said:


> Yeah, your standard Edinburgh Festival comedian. Not laugh out loud funny if you are a doping forum regular. I wonder if he lurks here...


I laughed my ass off. 

"That's the problem with the world. Not enough miracle believing. People have become so facty and g*ddamned evidence based."

"The inevitable conclusion, Lance Armstrong was responsible for all the bad things that happened in my life and in the world from 1999 to 2005."

"Lance Armstrong secretly wrote and directed all of the Star Wars prequels."


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

That was hilarious! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Bluenote said:


> "Lance Armstrong secretly wrote and directed all of the Star Wars prequels."


Ok, now I am all for doing whatever it takes to grind Lance into DUST!!!


----------



## Bluenote (Oct 28, 2012)

spade2you said:


> Ok, now I am all for doing whatever it takes to grind Lance into DUST!!!


I knew you'd eventually come around.


----------



## Samadhi (Nov 1, 2011)

I laughed until I stopped


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

Bluenote said:


> I laughed my ass off.
> 
> "That's the problem with the world. Not enough miracle believing. People have become so facty and g*ddamned evidence based."
> 
> ...


Definitely the pick of his material, but his delivery was nothing special. Trust me, I'm a Brit, I know humour.


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

Bluenote said:


> _"Lance Armstrong secretly wrote and directed all of the Star Wars prequels."_





spade2you said:


> Ok, now I am all for doing whatever it takes to grind Lance into DUST!!!



+1.


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

spade2you said:


> Ok, now I am all for doing whatever it takes to grind Lance into DUST!!!


Start by reading about the Festina Affair and what really happened, plenty of material around.:thumbsup: 

Good luck with your new, improved, sense of reality..


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

sir duke said:


> Start by reading about the Festina Affair and what really happened, plenty of material around.:thumbsup:
> 
> Good luck with your new, improved, sense of reality..


Screw Festina, Jar Jar Binks is a crime against humanity.


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

spade2you said:


> Screw Festina, Jar Jar Binks is a crime against humanity.


You're talking to someone who never gave a flying f*ck about Star Bores. Try harder. :nonod:


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

sir duke said:


> You're talking to someone who never gave a flying f*ck about Star Bores. Try harder. :nonod:


...and people call me the troll.


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

spade2you said:


> ...and people call me the troll.


Other people, not me. I'll mail $100 to you if you can locate any post where I knowingly called you a troll. You have your opinions and I have mine, I prefer mine but that doesn't make you a troll.
I think I called the stooge who posted as 'anti-USADA' a troll. Calling someone a 'troll' or 'hater' isn't really my style, usually means the poster has a weak or invalid argument or is just plain lazy.


----------



## Bluenote (Oct 28, 2012)

sir duke said:


> Definitely the pick of his material, but his delivery was nothing special. Trust me, I'm a Brit, I know humour.


Irish humor is better than British Humor...


----------



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

Bluenote said:


> Irish humor is better than British Humor...


Wait--the Irish can be funny?


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

This thread is now racist.


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

spade2you said:


> This thread is now racist.


Definitely. I'm against whatever race Jar Jar Binks is.


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

paredown said:


> Wait--the Irish can be funny?


When they're sober. Oh wait...


----------



## Bluenote (Oct 28, 2012)

SauronHimself said:


> When they're sober. Oh wait...


We're too busy doing yoga to work on our stand up...

irish yoga | Tumblr


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

Bluenote said:


> Irish humor is better than British Humor...



Oh, absolutely...





if you're Irish.  

It may well be better, but is it _funnier_?


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

spade2you said:


> This thread is now racist.


Now _that_ is funny.

My only requirement of humour, whether it be English, Scots, Irish, Jewish, Afro-American or Caribbean is that it's funny. Let's not get our P.O. panties in a twist.

Father Ted is funny because it's funny, not because it's Irish. The how and why of funny ultimately is an exercise in academicism.


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

Agrippasmith said:


> What was that all about...does it means anything..i didn't understand the post about Armstrong directing the Star wars prequels..so can anyone lighten this up for me??


It means that Jar Jar Binks was on EPO.


----------



## Bluenote (Oct 28, 2012)

Agrippasmith said:


> What was that all about...does it means anything..i didn't understand the post about Armstrong directing the Star wars prequels..so can anyone lighten this up for me??


Watch the video. It'll make sense then...


----------



## Bluenote (Oct 28, 2012)

SystemShock said:


> It means that Jar Jar Binks was on EPO.


Yes, but so were Darth, Han and the whole crew. 95% of the Star Wars crew were doping. 

So it was _a level playing field._

Do you really think Obi Wan could have key Vader kill him, if he wasn't high as a kite? And Luke surviving Hoth - _no way_ that was clean.


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

Bluenote said:


> Yes, but so were Darth, Han and the whole crew. 95% of the Star Wars crew were doping.
> 
> So it was _a level playing field._
> 
> Do you really think Obi Wan could have key Vader kill him, if he wasn't high as a kite? And Luke surviving Hoth - _no way_ that was clean.


I think what Star Wars shows us is that it's okay to dope, so long as you're nice about it.

I mean, Darth Vader would've thought of as an okay guy, if he hadn't blown up Alderaan. 

But geez, one planeticide, and all of a sudden you're 'the bad guy', and the MAMILs are all up in arms. Think of it from HIS perspective.


----------



## Bluenote (Oct 28, 2012)

SystemShock said:


> I think what Star Wars shows us is that it's okay to dope, so long as you're nice about it.
> 
> I mean, Darth Vader would've thought of as an okay guy, if he hadn't blown up Alderaan.
> 
> But geez, one planeticide, and all of a sudden you're 'the bad guy', and the MAMILs are all up in arms. Think of it from HIS perspective.


Well. At least Yoda has always been clean. And a voice in the wilderness. 

'Darth, used roids he did.'


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

Bluenote said:


> Well. At least Yoda has always been clean. And a voice in the wilderness.
> 
> 'Darth, used roids he did.'


I love the casting of Greg LeMond as Yoda. :thumbsup:


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

Lance has 2 things going against him
He won the most
He was an arrogant bully

otherwise he's the same as the rest of them


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

atpjunkie said:


> Lance has 2 things going against him
> He won the most
> He was an arrogant bully
> 
> otherwise he's the same as the rest of them


Hill.......arious! 

You think he paid Ferrarri the same money as the rest of them?
Did the UCI treat him the same way as the rest of them?
Did the rest of them have a private jet to move their doping products around? 
Did the rest of them lie under oath?
Did the rest of them have big bucks deals with Nike and Trek and the opportunity to exert pressure on their peers through high level business contacts? Lemond cycles anybody?
Did the rest of them publish autobiogs full of lies to promote the myth?
Did the rest of them use a cancer charity as a smokescreen to their culpability as dopers?
Did the rest of them dare to lecture the world on the Champs Elysee and call 'bullshit' on honest journalism ?

Your horse is dead and it stinks, please stop flogging it.


----------



## Bluenote (Oct 28, 2012)

atpjunkie said:


> Lance has 2 things going against him
> He won the most
> He was an arrogant bully
> 
> otherwise he's the same as the rest of them


The others were smart enough to confess when caught red handed, therefore reducing their sentences.


----------



## The Tedinator (Mar 12, 2004)

Ahhhhh, late June, and the smell of trolling is in the air!


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

The Tedinator said:


> Ahhhhh, late June, and the smell of trolling is in the air!


Simply puzzling at this juncture. If I was a true believer I'd keep it to myself and wait for his resurrection a few years down the line.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jul 22, 2007)

sir duke said:


> Simply puzzling at this juncture. If I was a true believer I'd keep it to myself and wait for his resurrection a few years down the line.


Yep! That's what I'm doing. :thumbsup:


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

Slartibartfast said:


> Yep! That's what I'm doing. :thumbsup:


Hope the wait is worth it...


----------

